# Have you relocated alone over 65?



## Victor (Nov 8, 2018)

I wonder if any of you actually moved to another city or country
hundreds or thousands of miles away alone and did not know anyone where you moved
No one, no family, friends or acquaintances. Were you in your sixties or older?
Did you move of your own free will or were you compelled to move?
Did you leave any one behind or were you basically alone?

Doing this is very scary, especially if you have lived in one place a long time.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 8, 2018)

Last summer I moved to Arizona for the Big Island of Hawaii.  I was 70 at the time of the move, and my wife had passed away about 1 1/2 years before.  Basically knew no one in AZ.  Love the climate and my house and community but I think I will move back home to Ohio next year.  Just feeling the need.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2018)

Nope!

For me, it would depend on why I was moving.

If I felt as though I was moving towards something and not away from something I would be fine.

The only reason I stay where I am now is that it has a comfortable familiarity.


----------



## Leann (Nov 13, 2018)

Victor said:


> I wonder if any of you actually moved to another city or country
> hundreds or thousands of miles away alone and did not know anyone where you moved
> No one, no family, friends or acquaintances. Were you in your sixties or older?
> Did you move of your own free will or were you compelled to move?
> ...



I moved a few years back from the south to my home state of PA. I was able to semi-retire. I was 59 at the time, was (and still am) single, bought a house in a nice community where I knew no one, and my nearest relatives live 175 miles away. My family is scattered along the east coast so I had to pick a place that was right for me and just commit myself to a lot of driving to see them and they would have to do the same to come to see me. I had no family, friends or acquaintances when I moved to this little town and I live alone but in the 3 years or so that I have been here, I've made friends, gotten involved in some charity work, spent a lot of time fixing up my little house and feel comfortable here. It might seem daunting but if you pick the right place, it can be an enjoyable experience.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 13, 2018)

That's great, Leann, I admire your courage to move back and all you've accomplished. You're an inspirational example of what can happen if you set your mind to do something and just do it!


----------



## Leann (Nov 14, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> That's great, Leann, I admire your courage to move back and all you've accomplished. You're an inspirational example of what can happen if you set your mind to do something and just do it!



Thank you, Cindy.


----------



## CraigD (Nov 21, 2018)

Victor said:


> I wonder if any of you actually moved to another city or country
> hundreds or thousands of miles away alone and did not know anyone where you moved
> No one, no family, friends or acquaintances. Were you in your sixties or older?
> Did you move of your own free will or were you compelled to move?
> ...



I'm 62. I lived and worked in the Washington DC area for 25 years or so. After retirement and a divorce, I bought a house in Vermont to be closer to family. But after 7 years in Vermont, I got tired of living in the boonies and doing a lot of upkeep on a 100-year-old property. So just a couple months ago I sold the house in Vermont and I moved back to an apartment in the Washington DC area again.

The fact that I already know the Washington DC area helped a lot with the move back here. But my old friends from the area have all moved on or went to my ex-wife in the divorce, so I consider myself as being "alone" in the area right now. But that's fine with me. There are senior centers and meetup groups and social organizations available when I'm ready to get out and socialize. Meantime, I'm delighted to be back in an upscale suburban setting with cafes, restaurants, night life, and a gym all within walking distance. It's fun just to get out and walk around and people-watch.

If I get tired of my current arrangements in a few years, I'm thinking of moving to Las Vegas or maybe New Orleans next. As long as I remain an apartment-dweller, then it's easy to check the internet for ratings of apartment complexes and pick something small but nice in a good neighborhood. Then the movers do the rest.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 21, 2018)

Consider Houston the people there are very friendly. I would never live in New Orleans.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 21, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Last summer I moved to Arizona for the Big Island of Hawaii.  I was 70 at the time of the move, and my wife had passed away about 1 1/2 years before.  Basically knew no one in AZ.  Love the climate and my house and community but I think I will move back home to Ohio next year.  Just feeling the need.



I could never move back to cold winters. Left Chicago 40 years go for Houston. Greatest idea I ever had.


----------



## CraigD (Nov 22, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Consider Houston the people there are very friendly. I would never live in New Orleans.



Thanks for your input. I'll consider it. I like your avatar, by the way. I had one of those things as a plastic model when I was a kid.


----------

